# My Dear Sasha



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry you lost your Sasha - he was a handsome one!

Run softly at the Bridge Sasha.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw love the ball photo. What a handsome chap. Fly with the angels and may there be many balls for youto play with x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sasha and Lara*

Sasha and Lara

Rest in peace and play with my smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.

What BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww he was so gorgeous.. sweet Sasha. I am so very sorry for your loss. 

I have a male pup named Sasha too. Bless you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sasha, he was such a beautiful boy. It's been almost three months since I lost my old guy.

Play hard, run free, and sleep softly sweet Sasha-you are missed.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I lost my girl a little while ago too.

I love the photos. What a handsome boy. 

Run free sweet Sasha.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, such a handsome boy especially with his ball.

Run free and play ball as much as you want and sleep softly Sasha


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Such a beautiful boy, love the ball picture. It is so hard. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss =(
He was such a handsome boy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He was a beautiful boy. Sending you strength.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy







http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showimage.php?i=16496&c=7


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your Sasha was very handsome. I'm so sorry. These bridgedays are so very difficult. I know that my Golda and Sasha are good friends at the bridge.


----------

